# 2x tongue and groove ?



## youngmj (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry for the newbie questions, but I haven't used a router (table mounted) before, and I am thinking of using one to produce a relatively small supply (~6-8) of tongue and groove 2x6x16's with a V-notch.

Can anyone tell me if there is a V-joint t&g router bit that could be used for this? Most everything I see is for .75-1.25" or less... 

I suppose I could do separate passes for the T&G and the notch, but that's a hassle - might as well do it on a table saw! (That reminds me - is there a better tool than a router - one that is affordable for the non-pro - for this purpose?)

Also, is there an easy way / trick to get the tongue and groove bits set up on a router table so they are at the right height to produce a mating set? Right now, I assume I'll run all the tongue halves, and then I'll setup the groove bit and run small samples / trial and error until I get the height right. Is there a better way?

Lastly - I'm concerned about the 16' length - is there anything special to consider when routing material this long? I have plenty of sawhorses that I can use to make temporary extension tables for support, and I'll probably work with a buddy so one can push feed while the other ensures the stock is tight against the fence. Anything other recommendations?

Thanks in advance for any help and info.
- Mike

A little more info: It turns out that I can use shorter lengths; they don't have to be single pieces, just as long as they overlap several joists. This is to replace damaged boards in a home-built cieling/floor. It also appears that this wasn't finished 2x material - it was apparently rough-cut / milled by the builder. I just came across another thread mentioning a shaper, so I'm looking into that as an option now, too.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

youngmj said:


> (That reminds me - is there a better tool than a router - one that is affordable for the non-pro - for this purpose?)


A shaper. 



> Also, is there an easy way / trick to get the tongue and groove bits set up on a router table so they are at the right height to produce a mating set? Right now, I assume I'll run all the tongue halves, and then I'll setup the groove bit and run small samples / trial and error until I get the height right. Is there a better way?


If you shop around you will find matched height bits. Set them level with the bottom of the router collet (with a big hole like the PC shaft) or a rubber faucet washer at the bottom and the same setup will work for both.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

I just got the router bit set below I think that's what you are talking about.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-SH-V-J...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

or the one below
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...es/bit_edgeband_ogee.html#edge_banding_anchor


16ft. it not that big of a deal, you need to have supports on both side of the router table to take the load..and to keep it flat and running true..a 2 x 4 clamped to the fence will do the job just fine...like a feather board but a long one 

======



youngmj said:


> Sorry for the newbie questions, but I haven't used a router (table mounted) before, and I am thinking of using one to produce a relatively small supply (~6-8) of tongue and groove 2x6x16's with a V-notch.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is a V-joint t&g router bit that could be used for this? Most everything I see is for .75-1.25" or less...
> 
> ...


----------



## youngmj (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks! That's the bit set I'm looking for - V-Joint T&G.
A shaper may be better for this work, but because I only need a small quantity, I think I'll try sticking with the router (my tool budget is limited at the moment).


----------



## overthehill (Dec 15, 2008)

as has been said make sure youhave support on both the infeed and outfeed side a fence and a feather board will insur uniform depth of cut

overthehill


----------

